# puppy necessities



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Our new puppy will be coming home in about 3 weeks, so we are working on a similar list. A few other things you may want to add are: (1) a seat cover for the car; (2) a harness (like a seatbelt) for the dog to wear while riding; and (3) a vehicle barrier to keep the dog contained in the backseat of the vehicle.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

IMO a great thing to add to the Puppy Necessities List list is a behavior plan.

Talk within your family and come up with a list of behaviors that are acceptable and unacceptable in _your_ home...Do you want to allow:

Jumping on people
Mouthing
Grabbing food from the floor or from hands
Getting on the furniture
Sleeping in your bed
Eating table scraps
Begging for food
Kissing faces or hands
Charging out doors
Counter surfing
'Pre-washing' dishes - (licking dishes)
Not allowed in certain rooms
How they will travel in a car - loose/crated/seatbelted
Walking on a loose leash or at the end of the leash
Peeing pooping in a certain place

Honestly the time to decide to talk about what is allowed is now, before the puppy comes home......
If you don't want a 75 pound dog doing it - then save yourself countless headaches and don't allow a 10 pound puppy to do it...


----------



## LullaBelle (Apr 24, 2009)

I love your list, I've found it helpful. Thanks for posting. If you want a crate that your pup will fit into when he is fully grown, I'd say the 42" one would be ideal. A good site is dogkennels.com. Here's a direct link for that crate. 

We bought a collar and leash set from 3dirtydawgz.com. I highly recommend it. They have great prices, excellent quality collars and leashes and great service. 

We bought our ID tags at terrificpets.com. Here's a direct link. If you order from there you can get 2 for the price of one, which is cool because their prices are great and the shipping is free. Just be sure to add a duplicate copy in your shopping cart, then use the coupon code BUY1GET1. I highly recommend that site as well. 

As far as brushes go, I've learned from other members on here that it's good to have a slicker brush, a pin brush, a bristle brush, an undercoat rake and a steel comb. Hope that helps. All the best!


----------



## sareza (Apr 9, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> IMO a great thing to add to the Puppy Necessities List list is a behavior plan.
> 
> Talk within your family and come up with a list of behaviors that are acceptable and unacceptable in _your_ home...Do you want to allow:
> 
> ...


My family and I recently had this discussion and it was interesting to hear what we each thought was acceptable vs unacceptable behaviour. I just assumed everyone thought the same way as me (LOL!)...I had to debate a few points during this conversation! But all in all, a great discussion to have with all family members.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

If you visit the breeder ahead of your choice bring a towel with you to leave with the mother. Ask the breeder if you can put it in her pen or let her sleep on it. That way you can get her scent on it and the puppy wont be homesick to much on those first nights away from Mom.

Good Luck ! Great list


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Have you considered microchipping? That could go on an after you get the pup list if you want to do it  You may even want to move the shampoo into the before section. I just got my puppy and she can get so messy--so the baths can be fairly frequent. Get ear cleaner too because goldens are prone to bad ear infections.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

The most important thing that isn't on your list in my opinion is a safety harness. I leash trained Willow and now Max is coming along great with it. Look under behaviors to see I think they call it a martingdales? or something like that harness. It's what we got Max and we L O V E it. I'm going to get one like that for my older dog. Anyways, I think harnesses are much better and safer way to train than by training collars.

Another handy dandy thing I've found as need to have is something called the Water Rover. Look it up on ebay - that's where I got mine. It's a doggy water bottle and is great to take with you on walks and on trips. My little guy needs water more often and my older dog, and on a hot day taking a bit of a walk or a hike, this is something that makes our lives much better!!


----------



## LullaBelle (Apr 24, 2009)

Here are some things I have on my list that you might want to add to yours. I've found great prices on Petedge.com and Amazon.com.


Puppy Kong (Large)
Adult Kong (Large)
Nylabone Puppy Bones (Wolf sized)
Natural Bones
Rope Toy
Squeaky Toy
Teething Keys
Bitter Apple Spray
Dental Kit
Styptic Powder
Ear Cleaner
Ball (I'd suggest a Large Planet Orbee Tough Ball. You can buy them with or without rope. Tennis balls or similar sized balls present a choking hazard)


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

LullaBelle said:


> (Tennis balls or similar sized balls present a choking hazard)


I love your list, but I think the choking hazards of a tennis ball for a normal sized Golden are vastly overblown. We've had tennis balls for years, as have millions of Golden owners, with no trouble.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I wrote this list a while back, so I'm reposting it:

To play:

Several kongs so you can cycle them through the dishwasher in between filling them up. It's nice to have a clean one handy.
 Nylabones (not the edible ones) for teaching puppies not to bite and for teaching them what's an appropriate thing to chew. Get enough of them so there's always one handy when you're playing or when it's time for crating.
 A rope toy for the puppy to take out the urge to pull and tear at a toy.
 A floppy stuffed bird toy to build up the retrieving urge early and for those first games of fetch. Something with a squeaker is always appreciated.
 Lots of tennis balls for outdoor fetch games.
 Ask your breeder to leave a small stuffed toy in the litter's play area so it picks up comforting smells from the puppy's family, and put that toy in the crate with her when she's alone. As humans, we sometimes underestimate the emotional power of familiar smells, but the puppy will find the smell of family comforting when she's alone.
 A dog bed for the living room. Teaching "go to your spot" is a great way to get your pup out of your hair when you need a moment and a great way to keep a dog calm when company comes over.

To wear:

A small 1/2" width collar. I prefer flat buckle collars, though martingales and halters are also popular and safe choices.
 A tag with the dog's name and your phone number so she can have ID from day one.
 A couple of four or six foot leashes so you can leave one next to the door, one in the car, and one in reserve in the house. Finding yourself without a leash at an important moment is a huge pain. Go with nylon, cotton, or leather since chain is heavy and pulls down. A heavy leash is more confusing to a puppy than you might think.

To crate:

A large breed crate (40" or up) with a divider so you can make a small, cozy space for those first days and expand to full size over time.
 A blanket to put over the crate so it feels safe and den-like. In the days before your puppy arrives, use the old blanket when you sit on the couch or put it on the bed for a few nights so it picks up your smell.
 Old towels to put in the bottom of the crate. I wouldn't buy a crate bed until you're sure your dog doesn't like to tear up bedding. It also helps to get these towels smelling like you before the puppy arrives.
 Spare old towels for the inevitable bout of diarrhea or vomit that gets on every single thing in the crate.
 Make bumpers by rolling towels and put them on the back and the two sides. It makes the crate feel more comfy and safe.

To clean:

Extra paper towels.
 Pet-specific carpet cleaner since regular carpet cleaner won't necessarily eliminate urine smells. Even if you can't smell it anymore, a puppy might be able to smell the site of an accident and pee there again.

To eat:

Large breed puppy food so the dog grows at an appropriate speed and gets a full nutritional profile.
 Puppy-specific cookies for rewards and crate training.
 Small, soft treats for training games.

To groom:

A slicker brush.
 A grooming rake.
 Even though puppy coats don't need the same grooming as adult coats, it helps to introduce them to the tools early. You can stroke the dog with the back of the brush or rake and give treats so she makes a positive association with the tools. That helps build incredibly useful groundwork for later when you're working on a tough mat and you need her to relax and let you work.
 A dog toothbrush. She won't keep those puppy teeth for very long, but getting her used to having her teeth brushed early will help her tolerate it better later. Only use dog-specific toothpaste.
 Gentle ear cleanser and cotton balls. Goldens can be prone to ear infections, and even if your pup isn't, regular cleaning (every couple of weeks and after swims) can help keep her ears healthy and prevent hot spots too. Ask your vet to show you how to clean ears safely. Never use q-tips and never insert anything past the visible area of the ear.

To learn:

A great puppy book. My current favorite, thanks to a recommendation from is _Puppy's First Steps_ by Dodman et al.
 A puppy class. Socialization is crucial for your pup in the 8-20 week age, and puppy class is a great place to practice skills with distraction and expert guidance.

To remember:

A digital camera. Take lots and lots of pictures, load them in the computer, and sort through the best. They grow amazingly fast, and you'll treasure those puppy pictures years from now.
A private journal or a public blog. Processing the way you're training and the relationship you're building is a great way to reflect and improve your partnership and your skill at speaking dog.


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

I will be bringing home my puppy this summer as well. It will be a litter mate to Kira's. I am so excited and this list is a great help. I am going to go through all the items I recieved at my puppy shower and see what i have left to get from the list that is provided.

Thanks,


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

A box of disposable, latex-free gloves are great for cleaning up poop/pee/vomit!
I can handle any clean up job day or night as long as I don't make contact!! 
Pee I can handle without gloves....but even with a wad of paper towel...I get gaggy with poo and vomit if I touch it!
I also get much better help from the menfolk in my life if I have gloves available!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Poop scoop.
Water bowl for crate (that can be screwed to the side)
Nail brush (people type, good for grooming/cleaning delicate places)
Toothpaste	
Industrial disinfectant (for carpet/laundry)
Pet insurance
GR Forum account lol!!
Flash light (for walks in the dark)
Air freshener for car
Air freshener for the house
Rack sack (for long walks for water bottle, treats etc..)
Clothes brushes x 2 (for people, always have a backup)


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

tippykayak- Excellent post!
Great thread as Im bringing my girl "Willow" home in about 5 weeks! So many new good products on the market we didnt have 10 tears ago!

I also bought another lint brush to keep at the house for guests, so they dont leave with too much dog hair on them
Yvette


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

I guess my post got lost.

All good suggestions, here are a couple more.

The number of an emergency vet and/or poison control.
Figure out what you're going to do _before_ the emergency.

Pet insurance
I would bet you're much more likely to need it in the first year than in subsequent years.


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the advice! I am going to work on compiling it all into a big list and then I'll edit it into the first post


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is my updated version of the list. I wanted to edit my first post but I can't seem to do that... maybe I need a higher post count to be able to edit??

I would to hear everyone's comments and advice on the list.

Thank you to everyone who has posted in the thread so far, I have incorporated pretty much all the suggestions into the list. 

*BEFORE (NECESSITIES)*


Pick out a vet!
A behavior plan
See LibertyME’s post in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=835154&postcount=3
 
Phone number of an emergency vet, and a plan for emergencies
GR Forum account
Books
Before & After Getting Your Puppy (Ian Dunbar)
Puppy’s First Steps (Dodman et al.)
Some more recommendations in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=41035
 
Camera and journal to record the whole journey
Crate
Most people seem to recommend getting a crate to fit your adult dog, and using a divider to section it off as they grow.
42” seems to be the recommended size
http://valuecrate.com/ has cheaper crates that I’ve heard good things about
 
Baby gate(s) for restricting movement around the house
Old blankets and towels for use in the crate and in the car
Collar
Tag with contact info
2 for about $5 here, use code BUY1GET1: http://www.terrificpets.com/pet_id_tags/
 
Leash (nylon, cotton, or leather – heavy leashes are confusing to a puppy)
Dog Bowls
Get an extra or two for bringing to friends’ houses
 
Food
Whatever the puppy has been eating at breeder’s/previous home
 
Treats
Puppy specific cookies for rewards and crate training
Small, soft treats for training games
 
Paper towels
Disposable gloves for cleaning up the exceptionally gross accidents
Pet specific carpet cleaner (I like Nature’s Miracle)
Plastic bags
Reuse grocery store plastic bags and raid friends’ stashes before purchasing dog specific plastic bags
 
Basic brush (can use back of brush just to get puppy used to feeling)
Basic toys
Soft toy
I like the AKC duck
Puppy kong
Nylabones (non edible for teaching appropriate chewing)
 

*SOON AFTER (more NECESSITIES)*


More toys of course!
Adult kong (good to have more than one so you can cycle them through the dishwasher.. wish I had a dishwasher!)
Rope toys
Squeaky toys
Teething keys
Ball (bigger than tennis ball sized)
 
Grooming supplies: nail clippers, brushes (slicker brush, a pin brush, a bristle brush, an undercoat rake and a steel comb)
Shampoo
Ear cleaner
Cotton balls to use with cleaner
Dental kit/toothbrush
Dog bed(s)
Puppy kindergarten class
Training harness

*SOMEDAY/THINGS TO CONSIDER*

Harness/seatbelt for car
Vehicle barrier for car
Microchip
Dog water bottle for hiking trips and such
Poop scoop
Water bowl for crate (that can be screwed to the side)
Nail brush (people type, good for grooming/cleaning delicate places)
Industrial disinfectant (for carpet/laundry)
Pet insurance
Flash light (for walks in the dark)
Air freshener for car
Air freshener for the house
Rack sack (for long walks for water bottle, treats etc..)
Clothes brushes x 2 (for people, always have a backup)


----------



## coopersmomma (May 28, 2009)

Hey guys I am getting my golden retriever cooper this thursday, and i think I have everything. I am sooo excited can't wait to see his cute little face. I will post picts when i get them. I have leashes a long training lead which I know will prove to be useful water and food bowls, alot of toys some chewy nylabone bones, two kongs a binkie and a larger one just got the treats to go in it too peanut butter ones. I also found the neatest toothpast for dogs its peanut flavored . I have the pedi paws for him as i don't want to hurt him when i do his nails. I have a crate and a dog bed, I think I have everything. Just need the dog and to get a dog tag. He is going to be micro chipped which is good too. Can't wait for my precious golden to arrive home.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I bought this book: http://www.amazon.com/Puppy-Raising...=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245564776&sr=8-8 when we got Max - it was great because it's not just a diary but has a pile of tips and advice about raising a puppy.


----------



## kkozlo2 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Bella's Mom*

We recently brought home Bella and we made a very similar list....

We brought a jug of with us to the pick up and filled it with their water. The breeder was using well water and I read that if the water changes it can cause for loose stools.

We also researched food and decided what we wanted her to eat ahead of time... this way we can start right away transitioning her to the right thing. 

We found this toy that has an "Everlasting treat" that she absolutely loves... It has helped the crate training process like you wouldn't believe. (Here is a link: http://www.amazon.com/StarMark-TCETBL-Everlasting-Treat-Large/dp/B0012V1G0Y)

Grab spot cleaner for the messes left in the house and then also get an odor neutralizer. The cleaners often have ammonia in them which is a signal for the pups to wee there again! 

Tupperware container for food with a measuring scoop
Training treats, make sure they have a strong enough odor... these have been a tremendous help in leash training...

Good luck!


----------

